# East Reservoir Yesterday



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Fished in the evening, knew where the big redears and nice bluegills would be holding. Found them, caught this 11” redears, plus 20 more that were 10” or 10 1/2. Caught a mess of gills that were 10” or more, hardly any dink’s. Released all of them, tough to keep big redears , can’t find many of those. Used a chartreuse slug bug jigging in 12’ to 13’ of water. The big fish were in small pockets. I still think East is the premier panfish lake in Ohio, if you can find them.


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

guppygill said:


> View attachment 316859
> View attachment 316863
> View attachment 316861
> Fished in the evening, knew where the big redears and nice bluegills would be holding. Found them, caught this 11” redears, plus 20 more that were 10” or 10 1/2. Caught a mess of gills that were 10” or more, hardly any dink’s. Released all of them, tough to keep big redears , can’t find many of those. Used a chartreuse slug bug jigging in 12’ to 13’ of water. The big fish were in small pockets. I still think East is the premier panfish lake in Ohio, if you can find them.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Never been there. Is there easy access?


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

JamesF said:


> Never been there. Is there easy access?


Part of Portage Lakes, gotta launch at Old State Park though and navigate to it


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

They sure made it tough to shore fish that new dam area didn't they Zanderis?

I agree with East being a great panfish lake. East and Turkeyfoot are my go to lakes pre-May for big redears before it gets too nuts with the pleasure boaters. Mosquito is the only other place that has redears as big. Moggie used to but seem to be on the smaller size anymore.

It's easy to launch your boat at OSP but a long haul at idle only through the iron channel to get to East and the redears.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Lewzer said:


> They sure made it tough to shore fish that new dam area didn't they Zanderis?
> 
> I agree with East being a great panfish lake. East and Turkeyfoot are my go to lakes pre-May for big redears before it gets too nuts with the pleasure boaters. Mosquito is the only other place that has redears as big. Moggie used to but seem to be on the smaller size anymore.
> 
> It's easy to launch your boat at OSP but a long haul at idle only through the iron channel to get to East and the redears.


Squitter has seeds not redears!! Unless some one is putting them in and I have not caught one or nor has my friends! But it would great to have them in all are lakes especially ones with mussels and snails!!!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Oh no. Squitter has some very nice redears. We catch them all the time in May drifting jigs and crawlers for walleyes in the deep stump fields. Try putting a stinger on your jig, You'll catch them.

The redears have a yellow hue to their meat in Mosquito for some reason. Still taste good though.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I've always wanted to fish East Reservoir, but the long boat ride to get there makes me choose the closer spots every time. Love catching some be Ears! I used that lure in the light brown color during the spawn and the redears were nailing it! Worked best just casting and retrieving. They didn't hit it under a bobber when it was sitting still. It worked even in 2' of water with weeds.


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## gmoore32 (Jun 1, 2009)

guppygill said:


> View attachment 316859
> View attachment 316863
> View attachment 316861
> Fished in the evening, knew where the big redears and nice bluegills would be holding. Found them, caught this 11” redears, plus 20 more that were 10” or 10 1/2. Caught a mess of gills that were 10” or more, hardly any dink’s. Released all of them, tough to keep big redears , can’t find many of those. Used a chartreuse slug bug jigging in 12’ to 13’ of water. The big fish were in small pockets. I still think East is the premier panfish lake in Ohio, if you can find them.


I agree with your opinion about East’s pan fishery. I have caught nice bluegills and redears in many of the individual lakes but sometimes hard to find for me. I took your advice once and cleaned up on crappie across from Howies. Went the next day and went without a single bite. Go figure. Were your ears near the bottom or just swimming around the weeds ?


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

gmoore32 said:


> I agree with your opinion about East’s pan fishery. I have caught nice bluegills and redears in many of the individual lakes but sometimes hard to find for me. I took your advice once and cleaned up on crappie across from Howies. Went the next day and went without a single bite. Go figure. Were your ears near the bottom or just swimming around the weeds ?


The nice ones were sitting right on the bottom, right on the edges of the drop offs and weeds.


----------



## gmoore32 (Jun 1, 2009)

guppygill said:


> The nice ones were sitting right on the bottom, right on the edges of the drop offs and weeds.


Wish I knew a way to drop a kayak in there.


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

gmoore32 said:


> Wish I knew a way to drop a kayak in there.


How about here?


----------



## gmoore32 (Jun 1, 2009)

Zanderis said:


> How about here?
> View attachment 317555


I recon that would work...i'm going to scope it out


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Don't you mean Scrape it out?.


----------



## gmoore32 (Jun 1, 2009)

JamesF said:


> Don't you mean Scrape it out?.


Might be scraping me off the rocks...that’s got twisted ankle written all over it


----------



## Daego Doug (May 31, 2009)

nawwww take the gf or wife along to help..............


----------



## Pole Squeezer (Jun 21, 2008)

Still had construction workers only signs there


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

The newly constructed area continues to be "Off Limits"., Signs posted all around the place.


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

You guys are mostly negative from the start....I live across from East Reservoir....there are ways to launch kayaks, paddleboards....if you are smart and wiley enough....learn before you spout off....
Yes, signs are posted....but not all is construction area off limits


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

No place to park there unless you get permission from the ice cream place across the street. Would have been nice if they had put in a small parking area and a walking trail.


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

bdawg said:


> No place to park there unless you get permission from the ice cream place across the street. Would have been nice if they had put in a small parking area and a walking trail.


Walking trail...possibly in the works...Coventry Township and ODNR in discussions on such


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Portage needs saugeyes or pike to help improve the craps and gills like when the saugeye were in there! Still nice redears but not like the ole days!! Craps are not like they were to!!!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

c'mon brad, those bass eat a bunch! its the fishermen who take those breeders out. I am guilty for taking 20 or so fish out a year myself!


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Not the same my man! The human element yes but way to many small gills! Just like what happen at Mogadore the human element and lack of predators! The bass can’t eat enough of them! Channel cats not good enough! If they would put that many flat heads in it would work, they would eat up way to much! I have said many times on here u can’t take all the bulls!!! Plus let the ones that live be able to eat like kings not like some third world country!!!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

fight the good fight. saugeyes have been gone for years. panfish size has decreased as fishing pressure has risen.


----------

